# For those interested in sandblasting their firearms



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been using a glass bead medium since I first started pressure blasting my firearms. The bead is great for giving that "pearlescent" finish to the metal but it just did not leave a flat enough finish to give the proper contrast on a two tone gun like a 1911.

I tried a couple different mediums this weekend and found one I think is perfect for that "flatter" matte finish I was seeking.

I ended up going with #100 Garnet. I think it gives the perfect contrast and roughness while still being very smooth and refined looking. It is a lot cheaper than the iron oxide and others I tried also.

Here is a pic. You will notice I got a little bleed on on the body of the slide's side. It buffed right out.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for the information.

Zhur


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice job there PP. :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I swear Mr. Penguin, you always provide the most beautiful pictures of handguns I have ever seen. 

+1 and then some. :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nicely done, and well-photographed, as usual. :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 on the photos. Let's see the whole piece.

Jeff


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> Let's see the whole piece.


This is a quick pic I took to show how the matte parts turned out. I am really pleased with it and the more I shoot it the more I love it.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Great looking job Penquin.


----------

